# A few insects



## Marco (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW.  Excellent images - all have some great details


----------



## Overread (Oct 14, 2009)

hmm been a while hasn't it? Anyway great images marco - really loving that jumping spider (why can I never find them!). And looks like you have a good setup there - the 7D performing well for you is it?


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 14, 2009)

Those are amazing.. What the hell is the 2nd to last bug.. the furry alien creature


----------



## Marco (Oct 14, 2009)

Overread said:


> hmm been a while hasn't it? Anyway great images marco - really loving that jumping spider (why can I never find them!). And looks like you have a good setup there - the 7D performing well for you is it?



Real life has conspired to keep me away from forums and photography in general for about 6 months. Bought a 7D to make up for it though, and the photography bug is starting to bite again.
These were actually my first images taken with the 7D. So it was a good way to start. I've had it just on a week, and so far I'm impressed 



DigitalScape said:


> WOW.  Excellent images - all have some great details



Thanks 



BmDubb said:


> Those are amazing.. What the hell is the 2nd to last bug.. the furry alien creature



Just an ordinary moth. They're little flying rugs really.


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 15, 2009)

I like all of them, but the last really stands out as a clear winner. Your depth of focus is spot on. Excellent work


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats a moth?! Wow... I never would have guessed it lol


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of lens/light set up do you have going on here?


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> What kind of lens/light set up do you have going on here?




For these ones it was a mpe-65 with a 580ex on a chord and held fairly close to the front of the lens.


----------

